# OK, Hooked.....Pecan it is !!!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Yo, Bob !!!!!....Many thanks for the box of pecan wood.. Man, it is beautiful.. Whupped you out this 'Statesman' as a 'trial run' and it turned out great..That stuff turns like butter.. Doesn't have a whole lot of markings or grain in it, but it made a really nice 'blonde' stick...:smile: 

Now I gotta figure how to cut that big chunk down into pen sized blanks.. Wish I coulda captured some of the 'bark'..but that's what it was..just bark..and not thick enough to work into the pen...

Gracias again...you get the first one...and then I sell the rest..:rotfl: 

Jim


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks real nice Jim, seems like Bob "Hooked" you up nicely. 

When I had my lathe my neighbor cut down some pecan trees and gave me some fresh green wood, just like you said "it turns like butter". The stuff I had was really sappy and the sticky sap kept building up on my tools...it was a PITA!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Looks real nice Jim, seems like Bob "Hooked" you up nicely.
> 
> When I had my lathe my neighbor cut down some pecan trees and gave me some fresh green wood, just like you said "it turns like butter". The stuff I had was really sappy and the sticky sap kept building up on my tools...*it was a PITA*!


---------------------

LOL..around my casa there is a school of thought that *I* am the PITA..:spineyes:

Luckily, though, this wood was well dried and no cracks or sap...:spineyes:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Whoa Jim.........you are QUICK!!! Ain't no grass growing under your feet.....lol

Looks great and glad it turned easily. I haven't worked with pecan before so didn't know what to expect for grain and markings.

Had I realized the bark work to your advantage I woulda just sent the 'raw' sticks.......lol I considered running the big chunk through the bandsaw to make smaller sticks but didn't know which sections would work best so thought it better to let you eyeball it and decide.
That wood has been laying in the boat shed for several years so it definitely was dry. I guess I could have sent you some pieces that the bugs got to to give it some character.....


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

'Spalted Pecan' is very popular with the local Houston turners. It will have some amazing streaks and stains in the grain. Good lucking work there Jim! gb

pic is off the net...not my work.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Whoa Jim.........you are QUICK!!!


----------

LOL..Yep, Hooked...that's what all the ladies USED to say...

I do seem to have a tendency to just 'run off the edge of the pier'..LOL..but I just can't wait to see what's inside a piece of wood...

That 'bark' , or 'natural edge' would make a beautiful bowl or vase for guys like GB or Bobby or bill or some of the other guys that have got those skills. Nice uniform width to the bark and beautiful contrast....but I gotta stay with my 'sticks'...:wink:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim, I remember using some CA glue as a finish and it seemd to bring out the character of the Pecan would very good.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This is spalted pecan


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby, that looks like wormy pecan


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Some were still alive too. So it got a little messy turning it .


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'll look through the pieces I have to see if any of the 'wormy' stuff is large enough to try on a pen. Most of what I have is small branches from pruning our pecan trees which I kept for smoking chips.


----------

